# Mounting 2012 Burton Cartel Bindings. Help!?



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

You should not have to peel any padding. The whole piece should slide out or unscrew.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't pull the padding off the toe. I have the 2011, but I am pretty sure that hasn't changed. That padding folds up allowing you to screw the bindings to the board but it wont come completely off.

You adjust the gas pedal from underneath. There should be some notches and you can use a screwdriver to pop the teeth out and then adjust the gas pedal to the right length at which point you can snap it back into the desired notch. 

Don't rush it, you can look it up on youtube. Don't f*** your new shit up.


----------



## Aznglfer (Nov 27, 2011)

was about to say, look it up on youtube too


----------



## BiG NicK (Mar 19, 2012)

Yeah youtube didn't really help for this year's bindings for some reason... just reviews on it. I figured it out, and you just have to really yank on the front toe section outward and it eventually extends (no unscrewing needed, just pop out the 2 side heel clips). And for anyone viewing this with the same problem, just fold up the padding, it doesn't detach completely.


----------



## goodbyegalaxy (Mar 2, 2013)

BiG NicK said:


> Yeah youtube didn't really help for this year's bindings for some reason... just reviews on it. I figured it out, and you just have to really yank on the front toe section outward and it eventually extends (no unscrewing needed, just pop out the 2 side heel clips). And for anyone viewing this with the same problem, just fold up the padding, it doesn't detach completely.


Sorry to bump this old thread, but it comes up as the first hit on google for "burton cartel gas pedal adjustment" and as far as I can tell the above information is incorrect. Or maybe it was correct for the 2012s but not the 2013s.

After reading this I yanked and yanked on the gas pedal/toe ramp, and it wouldn't slide out at all. I emailed Burton and this was their response:



> Yes, the FullBED pads will not be adjustable in length. Hopefully your boots fit well in the binding and there isn’t the need for an adjustment.


Hopefully this prevents someone else from hopelessly tugging on their bindings for 20 minutes.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

That's not true. At least with the 2013 Cartels. The toe part of the gas pedal pulls apart from the bottom. There are little plastic tabs that latch. You can pop the top off, slide the bottom in and out to adjust length. Then pop the toe back on and snap the rear into the slot that lines up.


----------



## goodbyegalaxy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hm, maybe just the 2013 Limiteds (and potentially the 2014s?) then? There are no tabs on mine to be seen, and there is foam on the top and the bottom of the binding. I asked customer support if I was supposed to peel back the foam to find the tabs and they said not to.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

goodbyegalaxy said:


> Hm, maybe just the 2013 Limiteds (and potentially the 2014s?) then? There are no tabs on mine to be seen, and there is foam on the top and the bottom of the binding. I asked customer support if I was supposed to peel back the foam to find the tabs and they said not to.


Where the heel foam and the gas pedal foam meet,.. in the footbed of the binding, that is where your "Tabs" are. they are nothing more than indentations in the BOTTOM of the gas pedals foam and they are a little difficult to get to! They are made to be pulled/peeled up at that juncture (Near the heel cup) and the gas pedal folds up & back!

Are there no instructions in the box they came in? Not sarcastic,.. asking?

Later edit: WTF, Maybe the limiteds are one piece foam! IDK? I have the 2012/13 Restricted Cartel's! If they are? How the fuck did burton expect you to get at the disks to get them mounted? 
Burton may want you to "pop" them off the snaps/tabs whatever the everlovin F they call em from the bottom of the binding, course, you wont be able to do that once they're mounted! So tell burton that they BETTER be able to be peeled back from the top!!! Either that or they're meant to be permanent?


----------



## goodbyegalaxy (Mar 2, 2013)

Yeah there is just one piece of foam that goes across the entire footbed on the Limiteds. You have to pop the snaps by the heel (I think those are the ones you're talking about?) to get to the disc. The foam just bends and creases the first time you flip it up. You can get at them from the top, but they didn't free the gas pedal when undone. 

There are instructions, but they're useless. They probably package the same little booklet with every binding they sell; the "gas pedal adjustment" instructions are a picture of the bindings with an arrow pointing to the gas pedal :/


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

People are getting confused because the Cartels have come with a bunch of different base plates and foot beds over time. For instance, the 2012-13 Limited/2013-14 ones have the Genesis/Malavita base plate which is different from the other 2012-13 Cartels.
So it is important to be very specific about which binding we are talking about.


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

With the binding off of the board, it should be pretty clear.

Turn the binding upside down so you're looking at the bottom. Look at the toe/gas pedal part of the footbed from the bottom. Are there little plastic tabs coming through from the top with a catch/barb/snap thing? Maybe 4 of them. If so that is what latches the top of the gas pedal to the plastic bottom. These two parts encompass the front of the baseplate. These two parts together slide forward/backward on the baseplate so you can adjust the footbed length.

Heck, if you unsnap the rear of the footbed with the bindings off, the gas pedal should slide freely in and out. Then you can see how it works.

If you'res doesn't look/work like this, then i guess they're different.

I have the re:flex ones shown here: http://www.burton.com/mens-cartel-snowboard-binding/275233,default,pd.html


----------



## goodbyegalaxy (Mar 2, 2013)

Well I don't know what to say, with the bindings off it isn't clear, and according to Burton customer support it can't be done (even though according to the instruction booklet you can - but like I said they probably package the same book with every binding).

If anyone has clear instructions or a picture or a video for the 2013 Cartel Limited (some places list them as 2014 early release) I'd like to see it, but I don't want to start peeling up foam and ruining the binding if they aren't actually adjustable.


----------



## 604al (Mar 11, 2008)

I have these...they're like the new malavita,genesis,and diode base plates....sorry I'm too lazy to take pics,but pull up on the two tabs and bend the foam flap over. Now get a firm grip on that foam piece that includes the flap by placing your 4 fingers where the disc goes and pull outwards towards the toes. It takes some force and you may need to wiggle a bit.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yours are the reflex ones, right?

I have the limiteds and the gas pedal works exactly the same as on regular reflex cartels, genesis, malavita etc.

I was planning on moving a pair to my new juice wagon so I could take a photo for you if you want


----------

